# Satteltasche für Fizik-Sattel



## murmel04 (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

hab mir einen Sattel von Fizik bestellt. Nun habe ich zwei Probleme damit.

Das erste wäre ich kann ihn nicht soweit vorstellen wie ich es eigentlich bräuchte, denn ich sollte ja in dieser Markierung bleiben, oder?

Das andere ist, ich kann daran keine meiner Satteltaschen befestigen, ich hab solche von Topeak mit so einem festgeschraubten Teil wo sie dann rein und rausklicken kann. Denke ihr kennt das.

So wie ist es, wenn ich den Sattel zurückschicke, denke das werde ich allein schon wg. der Einstellungsgeschichte machen, gibt es Fizik immer nur Sättel, die für die eigenen Satteltaschensysteme gemacht sind, oder kann man da auch jeden anderen ranmachen?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da helfen, will jetzt nicht zig Sättel bestellen, nur damit wg. der Satteltaschen, aber noch eine Tasche will ich halt auch nicht kaufen.

Danke schon mal.

LG


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Dezember 2010)

an meinen Fizik Sattel habe ich die Topeak Tasche schon befestigen können, aber dazu brauchte ich eine andere Halterung! Und zwar die "F22":
http://www.topeak.de/products/Xtras


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sloop89 (10. Dezember 2010)

An meinem Antares hatte ich eine Satteltasche mit Klettbändern. Ging prima, und sah recht ordentlich aus.  Letzten Sommer hab ich dann aber die FIZIK Tasche ersteigert, und bin damit vollauf zufrieden. Für 10 recht preiswert. Die anderen Tasdchen liegen jetzt rum. Wenn du willst, dann mach ich sie nochmal ran, und schiess ein Bild von.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## murmel04 (11. Dezember 2010)

na das wäre ja toll wenn es so einfach zu lösen wäre mit einer anderen Halterung, auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen das es da auch was vom Taschenhersteller geben könnte.

Aber wie sieht es mit der anderen Geschichte aus, mit der Einstellung wie weit kann ich da gehen, es sind drei Striche mit je 1x 10,20 und 30 und am hinteren Ende steht dann kurz vor dem Knick nach oben Hollow, kann ich soweit nach hinten gehen, oder ist am Ende der 30 schluss, das wäre dann wirklich zu wenig und ich müsste das Ding zurückschicken.

Aber danke schon mal für die anderen Tipps.

LG


----------



## DaBoom (11. Dezember 2010)

http://www.bike24.net/p14867.html


----------



## Batman (12. Dezember 2010)

Hatte das gleiche Problem. Jeder Sattel eigene Tasche/Halterung. Sattel nach vorne, weil Sitzposition optimiert, alte Halterung zu kurz. Neuer Sattel weiter hinten, Halterung zu lang....
Jetzt hab ich die und bin super zufrieden. Passt immer!
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=4352;page=1;menu=1000,5,75;mid=48;pgc=0
Grüße


----------

